# Rollcall/MIA - please let us know you are OK!



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi, I always worry when people disappear off the forum's radar. If you are reading, but haven't posted in a while, please just drop us a quick line here to let us know you are OK 

Hoping you are all well, and managing your diabetes well!


----------



## mimms2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hiya  , im still around , had a few hospital appointments  this week ,, I got a frozen shoulder and havin phyisio ,,, sometimes cant stay on computer long , hope everyone is ok and coping with this dreadful weather (altho secretly I love it )


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2010)

mimms2 said:


> Hiya  , im still around , had a few hospital appointments  this week ,, I got a frozen shoulder and havin phyisio ,,, sometimes cant stay on computer long , hope everyone is ok and coping with this dreadful weather (altho secretly I love it )



Nice to hear from you Mimms! Sorry to hear you've not been well, I hope the physio helps with the shoulder


----------



## bex123 (Dec 4, 2010)

im still reading on and off , just been busy and had a lot to get my head round recently....but you know im alive alan lol you see my posts on fb


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2010)

bex123 said:


> im still reading on and off , just been busy and had a lot to get my head round recently....but you know im alive alan lol you see my posts on fb



Always nice to hear from you on here though bex!


----------



## katie (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm still here 

ehem, sorry


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2010)

katie said:


> I'm still here
> 
> ehem, sorry



Always a pleasure to see you here katie!


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi everyone, i am still here. I read all the posts every day but dont often post myself, i can never think of anything interesting to say.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Dec 4, 2010)

I pop in occasionally


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2010)

casey said:


> Hi everyone, i am still here. I read all the posts every day but dont often post myself, i can never think of anything interesting to say.





SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I pop in occasionally



Happy to see you are both reading!


----------



## HelenP (Dec 4, 2010)

I generally only post in the 'off the subject' forum at the moment, as I've spent the last 12 months ignoring the fact that I have diabetes.

I will try to be a better Diabetic, and forum member, in 2011.

xx


----------



## donnamarie (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi - still about and doing well. Normally have a little look at posts and gather helpful info relevant to me - so still finding it very helpful.
Donna x


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2010)

donnamarie said:


> Hi - still about and doing well. Normally have a little look at posts and gather helpful info relevant to me - so still finding it very helpful.
> Donna x



Nice to hear from you Donna


----------



## coldclarity (Dec 5, 2010)

*puts hand up* I've not been here for a really long time, but I'm still alive and doing ok. I've been lurking the past few days and might start posting again if I can find spare moment. I miss you guys


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2010)

coldclarity said:


> *puts hand up* I've not been here for a really long time, but I'm still alive and doing ok. I've been lurking the past few days and might start posting again if I can find spare moment. I miss you guys



Thanks for letting us know you are OK Catherine! Will look forward to hearing more from you!


----------



## am64 (Dec 5, 2010)

im around not as much as before ...tend to frequent the tropicial island for a chat theses days rather than welcoming and supporting individual posts


----------



## D_G (Dec 5, 2010)

Im still here  i read the posts time to time but not posted any of my own for a while and hope to be back soon 

Have been updating my blog (finally) though so check it out if you have a spare few minutes please  

http://human-pin-cushion.blogspot.com/

Hope everyone is ok 

D_G 

xx


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2010)

Nikki! Stop posting on FB and post here!


----------



## D_G (Dec 5, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Nikki! Stop posting on FB and post here!



Lol yea i tend to do that...


----------



## Steff (Dec 5, 2010)

Nikki a good read just read your blog, did you become an aunty then? and is all ok x


----------



## D_G (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks  im glad someone is reading my blog! 

and yes i have just become an auntie


----------



## MarcLister (Dec 5, 2010)

Who? Me?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2010)

MarcLister said:


> Who? Me?



Marc! Where have you been? Hope all is well with you my friend!


----------



## scotty (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes i read the site everyday, but also can not think of anything to say too, great support  from all of you though.THANKS

Scotty x


----------



## Northerner (Dec 6, 2010)

scotty said:


> Yes i read the site everyday, but also can not think of anything to say too, great support  from all of you though.THANKS
> 
> Scotty x



Hi Scotty! Nice to hear from you  Hope all is well with you.


----------



## scootdevon (Dec 7, 2010)

*'waves' soz not been on much lately, been busy at work doing crazy long hours and all i seem to do is sleep after tea and watch crap on sky then go bed knackered lol *


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2010)

Scoot, great to hear from you again - hope to see you again before too long!


----------



## scootdevon (Dec 7, 2010)

*thanx alan been busy wiv work and aches n pains hopefully get that sorted soon *


----------



## Steff (Dec 7, 2010)

Great to see you Duane, sorry you missed the meet last month x


----------



## Jean (Dec 8, 2010)

*Still around!*

Read the posts daily (when not abroad!), but I can't think of anything worth contributing.


----------



## Persil (Dec 8, 2010)

I read everyday too  Just don't ever really know what to post and I'm not all that great at answering questions, but I'm still here!!

Vicki 
xxx


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2010)

Lovely to hear from you Jean and Vicki!  Don't worry about not posting, it's just nice to know that people are stopping by and finding the place interesting, and if there is something we can help with then we'll always be here for you


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 10, 2010)

D_G said:


> Im still here  i read the posts time to time but not posted any of my own for a while and hope to be back soon
> 
> Have been updating my blog (finally) though so check it out if you have a spare few minutes please
> 
> ...



Hi DG - just wanted to say I've been having a look at your blog and it's really good.  So much of what you say finds it's echo in how I feel.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## mimms2 (Dec 11, 2010)

Still around , im fine , shoulder still playing up ,, hope everyone else is good


----------



## Northerner (Dec 11, 2010)

mimms2 said:


> Still around , im fine , shoulder still playing up ,, hope everyone else is good



Thanks for checking in Mimms  Sorry to hear about the shoulder, I hope the pain eases soon.


----------



## Steff (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely to hear from the ones who dont post as much but still pop in I was wondering how ypauly and sheena were doing as not seen them about.


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 11, 2010)

Also - we seem to have lost a couple of men from our WLG - Dorset Lad and Jimbo - are you out there? If so and not posting - hope you are both okay?


----------



## manu (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi, 

I haven't posted much, mainly because I have little spare time at the moment, but I do enjoy reading the posts on my iphone when I'm on the bus to work! Hopefully I'll be more active once I get less busy!  My major problems are hypos. I have just managed to tweak my Lantus dose to the right level,  and now I am focussing on my insulin ratio. My hypos are getting less and less, also thanks to this forum. 

Manu


----------



## Northerner (Dec 12, 2010)

manu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I haven't posted much, mainly because I have little spare time at the moment, but I do enjoy reading the posts on my iphone when I'm on the bus to work! Hopefully I'll be more active once I get less busy!  My major problems are hypos. I have just managed to tweak my Lantus dose to the right level,  and now I am focussing on my insulin ratio. My hypos are getting less and less, also thanks to this forum.
> 
> Manu



Hi Manu, lovely to hear from you  Hope you can get the ratios sorted - and more time to spend with us!


----------



## manu (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks, Northerner, I felt this post was like a kick off for me! Thanks for it! 

Manu


----------



## lyndasw (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello again everyone! I have gone from logging on every day and posting occasionally, to just trying to log on every so often to see how people are, to not having been on in several weeks .  It's been a busy time and I have been away as well.  
I had my six monthly check up and Hba1C was 6, everything else good except blood pressure which had gone up again.  Currently trying another tablet and have to go back before Christmas to see if that's worked.  Off to the hospital on Tuesday to have a couple of 'dodgy' moles cut out.  When Christmas is out of the way, I intend to spend more time here.  I have noticed I seem to be letting my diabetes 'drift'  a little since I have not been on the forum, and I need to get back on track and this is the best place to be!


----------



## mimms2 (Dec 12, 2010)

Still around and after a xmas night out , soup, bread roll , xmas dinner and   2 puddings , my readings this morning was 14.2 EEEKKKKKKKKKKKK 
well today is another day and I get back on track lol .
Hope  everyone is coping ok with all this xmas stuff going on .  ohhh and lindasw  hope the small ops go well  x


----------



## Northerner (Dec 12, 2010)

lyndasw said:


> Hello again everyone! I have gone from logging on every day and posting occasionally, to just trying to log on every so often to see how people are, to not having been on in several weeks .  It's been a busy time and I have been away as well.
> I had my six monthly check up and Hba1C was 6, everything else good except blood pressure which had gone up again.  Currently trying another tablet and have to go back before Christmas to see if that's worked.  Off to the hospital on Tuesday to have a couple of 'dodgy' moles cut out.  When Christmas is out of the way, I intend to spend more time here.  I have noticed I seem to be letting my diabetes 'drift'  a little since I have not been on the forum, and I need to get back on track and this is the best place to be!



Well done on the HbA1c, that's superb! Sounds like you are having similar problems to me with the BP - just won't reduce and the consultant is considering a new, extra pill if it hasn't improved in a few months. Hope yours has done the business when you go for your appointment, and that the ops go smoothly 




mimms2 said:


> Still around and after a xmas night out , soup, bread roll , xmas dinner and   2 puddings , my readings this morning was 14.2 EEEKKKKKKKKKKKK
> well today is another day and I get back on track lol .
> Hope  everyone is coping ok with all this xmas stuff going on . ohhh and lindasw  hope the small ops go well  x



Well, you probably know the reason for it (2 puds!) so hopefully that's not a daily occurrence


----------



## Jimbo (Dec 12, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Also - we seem to have lost a couple of men from our WLG - Dorset Lad and Jimbo - are you out there? If so and not posting - hope you are both okay?



Hi Lucy, yes I'm still alive, I still drop in and read most days, you guys keep me going but, I have been too ashamed to post because my weight is increasing. This, despite walking and now doing weights to try and stay off of the damned food! I am totally skunnered to put it politely, 'cos I can't figure out where I'm going wrong  
I finally managed to get a hbA1c reading from the DSN which although not great was going down (albeit only 0.1 point) but it's heading in the right direction again. It's sitting at 7.0 dead.
I am just so fed up. After all the hard work I am not as far forward as I had hoped I would be. 
I'll make the effort to post more often guys, all the best. Jimbo.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey Jimbo, we all have those stalls, and it's nothing to be ashamed about at all. Sometimes, especially as the seasons change, things can become really tough, and especially when we get an early cold spell like this. So keep in touch for the motivational tips and keep trying and talking.


----------



## Steff (Dec 13, 2010)

hi jimbo lovely to hear from u x


----------



## ypauly (Dec 13, 2010)

Am I MIA yet? was a search party sent out

Sorry guys/gals, have been busy, very very busy. Since my 1st D aniversary was also the first aniversar of my father death I kinda hid away a little and threw myself at work.

Now I have had my 12 month D review Hb1ac 8.4 so still improving, but more importantly I got to chat with a good doctor who lifted my spirits a little.

But I am back.


Did I miss anything?


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 13, 2010)

Welcome back ypauly.

Missed anything? Well, let me see ........


----------



## Steff (Dec 13, 2010)

asked about you pauly the other day lol nice to see u back x


----------



## Tezzz (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm still hangin on. Very depressed at the moment.


----------



## Steff (Dec 13, 2010)

brightontez said:


> I'm still hangin on. Very depressed at the moment.



Tez so so lovely to see you popping in your a   BIG miss and thats just by me lol....Hope things start getting better for you sweet, you get yourself back up on your feet but dont forget us we are here for you if we are needed xxxxx


----------



## RachelT (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello, I have no excuse, i've just been spending my evenings with my head stuck in books.. I had my yearly review the other week, Hba1c was high (but my new meds hadn't really had time to have started working by then) and i've somehow been missed off the retinal scan list (grrrrr) but good news is i've lost weight!


----------



## PhilT (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi guys, I haven't been on for a while because I've been very busy.

I've got my diabetic clinic tomorrow so, hopefully everything will be going well and I'm hoping that my HbA1c has lowered some more.

Hope evey one is keeping well as there are some nasy tummy bugs going around at the moment.


----------



## Steff (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi Phil nice to hear from you good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## tracey w (Dec 14, 2010)

brightontez said:


> I'm still hangin on. Very depressed at the moment.



Nice to hear from you, we miss you


----------



## rachelha (Dec 14, 2010)

brightontez said:


> I'm still hangin on. Very depressed at the moment.



Hope things improve soon.  ((hugs)). Is it acceptable to send hugs to a bloke?  Don't care, sending them anyway


----------



## Jimbo (Dec 14, 2010)

brightontez said:


> I'm still hangin on. Very depressed at the moment.



I totally understand and commiserate, I am in the same place just now, nothing seems to be going right at all for me.
Thank God for the forum and all the good people on it. They are really helping me keep my chin up.


----------



## Jimbo (Dec 14, 2010)

Steffie said:


> hi jimbo lovely to hear from u x





Steffie said:


> hi jimbo lovely to hear from u x



Hi Steffie, thanks!
I really like your mission statement, it gave me the first belly laugh I've had in ages.
(Forget Love, I'd rather fall into Chocolate)


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey Jimbo - great to hear from you!!


----------



## Steff (Dec 15, 2010)

Jimbo said:


> Hi Steffie, thanks!
> I really like your mission statement, it gave me the first belly laugh I've had in ages.
> (Forget Love, I'd rather fall into Chocolate)



Well Jimbo its so true lol x


----------



## Knapweed (Dec 18, 2010)

Have been hanging around, checking in and out but haven't posted for a long time. Six monthly appointment with DSN tomorrow.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2010)

Knapweed said:


> Have been hanging around, checking in and out but haven't posted for a long time. Six monthly appointment with DSN tomorrow.



Nice to hear from you! Hope all goes well at the appointment, let us know how things go


----------



## Steff (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi Knap nice to see you pop in


----------



## bev (Dec 18, 2010)

Jimbo said:


> Hi Lucy, yes I'm still alive, I still drop in and read most days, you guys keep me going but, I have been too ashamed to post because my weight is increasing. This, despite walking and now doing weights to try and stay off of the damned food! I am totally skunnered to put it politely, 'cos I can't figure out where I'm going wrong
> I finally managed to get a hbA1c reading from the DSN which although not great was going down (albeit only 0.1 point) but it's heading in the right direction again. It's sitting at 7.0 dead.
> I am just so fed up. After all the hard work I am not as far forward as I had hoped I would be.
> I'll make the effort to post more often guys, all the best. Jimbo.



Hi Jimbo,
I was wondering where you had gone. Dont feel ashamed to post - this is a support forum - nobody here will judge you or make you feel bad. The hba1c isnt bad at all - lots of people would be happy with this so try not to let it get you down too much. I am glad you are still reading - and dont be a stranger - come in and say hello now and again if you dont feel like contributing. Hope you start to feel better soon and the depression lifts.Bev


----------



## muddlethru (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm here but feeling on a downer. Health OK but can't seem to get on top of things. Week before I went on holiday 'puter went up the creek , got chap in to sort it out. He took it away and I told him no rush as I was going to Scotland for a month. Didn't take in all he was saying , head full of packing etc . Had a great holiday,then 'puter came back a day later. Upgraded to Windows 7 and I hate it. I loved my XP, so easy.Now it's like learning all over again and so time consuming. All my pictures are all over the place and takes me twice as long to find the one I'm looking for where as I used to find it in a trice. Sorry I'm moaning. I seem to be forever on the go and I don't want to be . I just want to do my own thing really but pend most of the time doing for others. I'm supposed to be retired for goodness sake. The feet up and chill out bit has passed my by I think.


----------



## bev (Dec 19, 2010)

muddlethru said:


> I'm here but feeling on a downer. Health OK but can't seem to get on top of things. Week before I went on holiday 'puter went up the creek , got chap in to sort it out. He took it away and I told him no rush as I was going to Scotland for a month. Didn't take in all he was saying , head full of packing etc . Had a great holiday,then 'puter came back a day later. Upgraded to Windows 7 and I hate it. I loved my XP, so easy.Now it's like learning all over again and so time consuming. All my pictures are all over the place and takes me twice as long to find the one I'm looking for where as I used to find it in a trice. Sorry I'm moaning. I seem to be forever on the go and I don't want to be . I just want to do my own thing really but pend most of the time doing for others. I'm supposed to be retired for goodness sake. The feet up and chill out bit has passed my by I think.



Hi Middlethru,

Sorry your feeling down - but glad you came on to say hello. I know what you mean about Windows 7 - when I first got my lap-top I just couldnt get used to it and nearly took it back to change it for the old Vista - but I am glad I stayed with it as it is a lot quicker and I got used to it very quickly - I am sure you will be fine once you get the hang of it.Bev


----------



## beanz20 (Dec 21, 2010)

Im still here just had a really tough 6 months...husband walked out about 3 weeks before i was last on here and ive found it very hard but im finally nearly there so have come back to the real world!!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2010)

beanz20 said:


> Im still here just had a really tough 6 months...husband walked out about 3 weeks before i was last on here and ive found it very hard but im finally nearly there so have come back to the real world!!



Hi Beanz, so sorry to hear of all you have been through.  It's good to see you back posting, I'm glad that you are feeling a little stronger. If we can help at all, please let us/me know


----------



## bev (Dec 21, 2010)

beanz20 said:


> Im still here just had a really tough 6 months...husband walked out about 3 weeks before i was last on here and ive found it very hard but im finally nearly there so have come back to the real world!!



Hi Beanz20,

Sorry to hear that - but glad your back on here.Bev


----------



## Akasha (Dec 23, 2010)

Call of the search party, i am still here!  

Have still been checking posts, but not been logging in. 

Got my prescription from chemist t'other day and other half opened the bag and proclaimed 'Ohh! look what diabetic santa brought us....' 

Merry christmas to all!!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 23, 2010)

Akasha said:


> Call of the search party, i am still here!
> 
> Have still been checking posts, but not been logging in.
> 
> ...



Haha! Hope you both have a wonderful Christmas - look forward to hearing more from you in the New Year!


----------



## Lisa O (Dec 24, 2010)

Hellloooo 
im still around.
tend to be on FB more tho..  msg me if ur on FB.
work has been manic, but im off now till wednesday 

hope u all have a lovely xmas xx


----------



## muddlethru (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks Bev for encouragement re Windows 7. I'll stick it out and succeed. 


beanz , sorry to hear you have had such a lousy time lately. Makes my lttle moan fade away.  Take care and all good wishes to you. I hope that 2011 will bring you lots of good health and happiness with  a good measure of wealth thrown in.


----------



## runner (Dec 26, 2010)

Still around! Been busy, and it's a difficult time of year - just buried the boy's ashes in time for what would have been his 21st, on 24th.  His friends raised money for a bench in his memory, which was very touching too. Determined to be positive at the same time - having a good Christmas in other ways - lovely to see my other children and grandchildren and spend time with them.

Sorry to hear you're feeling low Tez - hope the new year sees you feeling better.  Sorry to hear your news too BeanZ.

Will try and log on more in the New year - nice to see so many of you are still around


----------



## Northerner (Dec 26, 2010)

runner said:


> Still around! Been busy, and it's a difficult time of year - just buried the boy's ashes in time for what would have been his 21st, on 24th.  His friends raised money for a bench in his memory, which was very touching too. Determined to be positive at the same time - having a good Christmas in other ways - lovely to see my other children and grandchildren and spend time with them.
> 
> Sorry to hear you're feeling low Tez - hope the new year sees you feeling better.  Sorry to hear your news too BeanZ.
> 
> Will try and log on more in the New year - nice to see so many of you are still around



Nice to hear from you Runner. So sad about your loss this year, I'm lost for words  Hope to hear more from you in the coming year


----------



## runner (Dec 26, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Nice to hear from you Runner. So sad about your loss this year, I'm lost for words  Hope to hear more from you in the coming year



Thanks Northe, you bet!


----------



## will2016 (Dec 29, 2010)

still here


----------



## Northerner (Dec 29, 2010)

will2016 said:


> still here



Hi Will! How are things going for you now?


----------



## grogans (Dec 30, 2010)

*I'm here*

HI guys, sorry not been in touch I'm OK, things are a little complicated at the moment thou.

ma xx


----------



## Northerner (Dec 30, 2010)

grogans said:


> HI guys, sorry not been in touch I'm OK, things are a little complicated at the moment thou.
> 
> ma xx



Thanks for checking in, if there is any way we can help, just shout!  Hoping 2011 is a good year for you


----------



## woolstone2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi everyone, had a lovely christmas, hope you all did too, tryed not to overdo the carbs but failed miserably  at least 1 meal in 3, i sort of allowed myself 2 weeks of 'naughty but nice' but as a previous poster has suggested im finding old yearning to eat sugar coming back......do you know I think its not worth being naughty!.....well almost! My very best wishes to you all for 2011, health, peace and happiness, oh and a nice win on the lottery...i would rather be rich and diabetic than poor and diabetic!xx


----------



## Northerner (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi woolstone2, thanks for checking in  It can be difficult to haul yourself out of the sugar pit and get back on track, but it's a new year and a fresh start so look forward rather than back  Hope this year is really good to you, with lovely levels throughout and a tidy lottery win!


----------



## Klocky (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm still here too, havent been in so much lately, think I've been trying to deny I'm diabetic but I've been feeling really ill so went back to the doc's, he's going to do my 3 month HBAIC and then maybe put me on meds, which I find quite depressing as was hoping to keep off them for as long as possible - my levels really arent that high, I'm rarely over 8 when testing now I've worked out more or less what I can eat and I have lost 2 stone too, but hey ho.  I've made it my new year resolution to at least read the threads even if I dont post very often.

Take care all xx


----------



## Northerner (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Klocky, nice to hear from you  Sorry you haven't been feeling well. Is the doctor investigating any other possible cause? Don't let him assume it is down to the diabetes if your HbA1c is good when it comes back - some doctors are prone to blame everything on it and can miss other quite simple explanations. Let us know how things go, remember we are here to support you when you need it!


----------



## Steff (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice to hear from you both klocky and wool x


----------



## Steff (Jan 4, 2011)

Im hoping AlisonM is ok not seen her on for abit and if i remember right she was having a tough time, hope your well Alison wehn/if you read this x


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 5, 2011)

"I Aten't Dead!" (Thanks Terry Pratchett)

But I'm not doing at all well. I still haven't heard from the clinic about my appointment and have been put back on the Glucophage in the short term, which is making me feel really rotten. I'm battling the old black dog again too and have been prescribed Mirtazipine to help me cope with that - I struggle even to get out of bed most days and the Christmas break has been a nightmare from start to finish - I spend a lot of time hiding in my room and crying. The only good bit was that my OH turned up from Spain on Christmas Eve and stayed for four whole days, it was lovely seeing him.

My numbers are horrendous, so much so that I'm afraid to test because I know the result is going to be awful. Plus, I'm getting all sorts of nasty symptoms I never had before like constant peeing and restless legs and spots, lots of spots. I wish 'They' would hurry up and send me that appointment.

I'll try and do better about keeping in touch.

Ally


----------



## Northerner (Jan 5, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> "I Aten't Dead!" (Thanks Terry Pratchett)
> 
> But I'm not doing at all well. I still haven't heard from the clinic about my appointment and have been put back on the Glucophage in the short term, which is making me feel really rotten. I'm battling the old black dog again too and have been prescribed Mirtazipine to help me cope with that - I struggle even to get out of bed most days and the Christmas break has been a nightmare from start to finish - I spend a lot of time hiding in my room and crying. The only good bit was that my OH turned up from Spain on Christmas Eve and stayed for four whole days, it was lovely seeing him.
> 
> ...



So sorry to hear all this - and I'm furious on your behalf! It's no wonder you feel so bad, you simply aren't getting the medication you need. I think if they can't get you an emergency appointment THIS WEEK then you need to consider presenting yourself at A&E. This should have been sorted before Christmas. Are you checking for ketones? I am so angry that at the lack of care you are receiving, it is totally unnecessary for you to be left suffering this way for so long.


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 5, 2011)

Northerner said:


> So sorry to hear all this - and I'm furious on your behalf! It's no wonder you feel so bad, you simply aren't getting the medication you need. I think if they can't get you an emergency appointment THIS WEEK then you need to consider presenting yourself at A&E. This should have been sorted before Christmas. Are you checking for ketones? I am so angry that at the lack of care you are receiving, it is totally unnecessary for you to be left suffering this way for so long.



Yes, daily, no ketones so far, I've never haddem thank heavens. I'm calling the surgery later today (I managed to get into work and am about done for the day). I'm so glad we had no clients today, I don't think I could have coped.


----------



## Steff (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Alison lovely to hear from you so sorry things are not improving ill go along with what Northey said im bloody fuming on your behalf to keep someone waiting this long is atrocious,I hope to god something starts happening asap xxx take care


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 5, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> Yes, daily, no ketones so far, I've never haddem thank heavens. I'm calling the surgery later today (I managed to get into work and am about done for the day). I'm so glad we had no clients today, I don't think I could have coped.




Hi Alison, so sorry to hear the lack of speed on your employment.
At my surgery you get an appt on the day if you ring at a specific time, but i have to say that although you get a quick appt, the appt itself is less time than the call to make it - and you come out feeling like you haven't been listened to and have wasted their time. I feel like I never want to make an appt again at the moment and would rather leave things until I fall through A&E doors!!  

So sorry you feel so low -take comfort in the fact we are all sending you hugs.


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 5, 2011)

It's not the surgery that's the problem Lucy, it's the Diabetic Clinic that's causing the hold up. There's no-one at the surgery qualified to show me how to do the insulin thing so I'm stuck waiting for an appointment at the clinic which is attached to our local hospital and got caught in the recent staff and budget cuts.


----------



## am64 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hugs ally I am so sorry to hear things are so tough  could you go to spain ...on health grounds ? the sun and warmth in tobago did me so much good ...opps not sure how warm it is there at the mo ..xx loves and hugs ally xxam


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 6, 2011)

am64 said:


> Hugs ally I am so sorry to hear things are so tough  could you go to spain ...on health grounds ? the sun and warmth in tobago did me so much good ...opps not sure how warm it is there at the mo ..xx loves and hugs ally xxam



I'd love to, although I'd be up North near the French border if I did and therefore, not a lot warmer in winter, but medical care is expensive out there for expats and no better quality than here. In fact, in some cases it's actually worse than here.


----------



## brightbaby (Jan 6, 2011)

Im still around just havent had the chance to get online as much as I would like.

Please accept me back as I really need you guys support


----------



## Steff (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey brightbaby the doors to this forum never close for those who need help and support, nice to see you back posting x.Maybe start a new thread and tell us whats up?

xx


----------



## Northerner (Jan 6, 2011)

brightbaby said:


> Im still around just havent had the chance to get online as much as I would like.
> 
> Please accept me back as I really need you guys support



Always here for you my dear, if we can help in any way just let us know


----------



## rspence (Jan 7, 2011)

*JP is ok*

Sorry not been around through December but checking back in now to say JP had his 3month review today and amazingly his HbA1C has come down. He coped well with christmas and generally his levels were ok.

rachel


----------



## Northerner (Jan 7, 2011)

rspence said:


> Sorry not been around through December but checking back in now to say JP had his 3month review today and amazingly his HbA1C has come down. He coped well with christmas and generally his levels were ok.
> 
> rachel



Excellent news Rachel!  Lovely to hear from you again


----------



## Steff (Jan 7, 2011)

Rachel thats gr8 news, nice to see you posting x


----------



## Twitchy (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello... just to say sorry I've not been around much - the left eye's been bleeding again (well, more than normal ) & what with the usual family faff & politics over Christmas, being pushed from pillar to post by the good ole nhs (eye casualty declining to even look at the eye, as we turned up seconds after closing time!) & going back to work, I've been feeling a bit dispirited, harrashed, pushed for time, etc etc... it's been frantically busy too! Now I have a 'laser of doom' appt coming up in a couple of weeks (oh crumbs...!) and various other stuff on the horizon to keep me whizzing around at mach 9...

...just wanted to say I'm really sorry I've not been on here but that I am thinking of everyone...especially Gail1 & Ellowyne (hope your son's doing ok). 
Hope everyone's doing ok, and 2011 is a good, healthy year for us all. Other than that, I just want January to be over! 

Best wishes to all,
Twitchy xxx


----------



## Northerner (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Twitchy, nice to hear from you. I hope that, once January is over with, you get a lovely peaceful February!  Hope things go well with the eye hospital.


----------



## CarolK (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi everyone, just to say that although dont post very often atall, I still read through everything most days. I seem to be in a better place emotionally, coping better with sons D, and Im sure a lot of that has got to do with this forum and all the help I received when I joined. So although I dont have much to say, still very interested in everyone on here.
Hope everyone had a happy and healthy Christmas!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi Carol! Thanks for the update, great to hear that you and your son are doing well  Good to hear that you are still reading and finding the forum a useful and interesting place to visit


----------



## MarcLister (Jan 10, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Marc! Where have you been? Hope all is well with you my friend!


Here, there and nowhere! 

Been OK generally. Although I have developed a knack for having two hypos in a night. Go me!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2011)

MarcLister said:


> Here, there and nowhere!
> 
> Been OK generally. Although I have developed a knack for having two hypos in a night. Go me!



Hey Marc, great to hear from you! Sounds like your basal might need some tweaking - two hypos a night is a bit of a problem to have. If we can help, let us know


----------



## MarcLister (Jan 10, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Hey Marc, great to hear from you! Sounds like your basal might need some tweaking - two hypos a night is a bit of a problem to have. If we can help, let us know


I doubt it. I was 8.9 last night so I took just a single unit of Novorapid. 2 hours later I felt a bit weird and was 3.7. I had a party can of coke and 2 biscuits. 90 minutes or so later and I felt weird again, was 3.6 this time. Took another party can of coke and some more biscuits. Was 8.7 this morning and my monthly average for January is already slipping below 80%.

Anyway I might make a new thread on this later.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2011)

MarcLister said:


> I doubt it. I was 8.9 last night so I took just a single unit of Novorapid. 2 hours later I felt a bit weird and was 3.7. I had a party can of coke and 2 biscuits. 90 minutes or so later and I felt weird again, was 3.6 this time. Took another party can of coke and some more biscuits. Was 8.7 this morning and my monthly average for January is already slipping below 80%.
> 
> Anyway I might make a new thread on this later.



I don't think I would have corrected below double figures before bed, especially. Good that you are aware of the hypos though!


----------



## MarcLister (Jan 10, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I don't think I would have corrected below double figures before bed, especially. Good that you are aware of the hypos though!


I won't be doing so any more. I did it last night because I've often been above 8 at night and left it and then been 9+ in the morning so I thought it worth the risk. I think from now on only take insulin if 10+. Even then I've taken 1-2 units if I'm 10-12 and gone crashing down to 2.8-3.8 within hours. Other times I take 2-3 units if I'm between 10-12 and I'm 8-11 in the morning. Can't win sometimes.


----------



## Steff (Jan 10, 2011)

Morning twitchy, carol and mark nice to see you all popping in.... t/c


----------



## Steff (Jan 11, 2011)

Anybody know how Adrienne is doing? Bev?? do you keep in touch still.


----------



## karinagal (Jan 15, 2011)

*Checking in...*

Sorry haven't been here for a while - still two-timing you with the Tenerife Forum.. Trying to spend as much time as I can in Tenerife - probably playing havoc with my numbers (I would know if I was testing but I ain't so I don't..) but the heat and sunshine does a fab job of drying up my lungs!! Guess it would be a good idea to get my flu jabs sometime soon.. 

Karina


----------



## Steff (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey karina lovely to see you on xx


----------



## OlaIsm (Jan 20, 2011)

I am alive and kicking.
Last HBA1c 6.7 in Oct 10.

I pop in from time to time, had to search for my password.
LOL

Oh and Happy New Year to you all


----------



## Steff (Jan 20, 2011)

OlaIsm said:


> I am alive and kicking.
> Last HBA1c 6.7 in Oct 10.
> 
> I pop in from time to time, had to search for my password.
> ...



Hey there nice to see you popping in, well done on your hbA 

Happy new year
Dont be a stranger.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 20, 2011)

OlaIsm said:


> I am alive and kicking.
> Last HBA1c 6.7 in Oct 10.
> 
> I pop in from time to time, had to search for my password.
> ...



Nice to hear from you - great HbA1c! Happy New Year - hope it's started well for you


----------



## PhilT (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm still around but have been in the wars a bit, I've had a stomach bug and went to the loo in the night blacked out and had a nasty fall on my back. 

I ended up in A & E with wiplash to my neck a bump on the back of my head and a gashed shoulder, but the worst was the damage to my back. I got severe bruising to the base of my spine and have been dosed up on strong pain killers and was off work for over a week because I have been unable to sit down. 

I am back at work now but have to sit on a cushion because my back is still painful and I am unable to bend. I have an appointment with my osteopath tomorrow to check out my back.


----------



## Steff (Jan 21, 2011)

PhilT said:


> I'm still around but have been in the wars a bit, I've had a stomach bug and went to the loo in the night blacked out and had a nasty fall on my back.
> 
> I ended up in A & E with wiplash to my neck a bump on the back of my head and a gashed shoulder, but the worst was the damage to my back. I got severe bruising to the base of my spine and have been dosed up on strong pain killers and was off work for over a week because I have been unable to sit down.
> 
> I am back at work now but have to sit on a cushion because my back is still painful and I am unable to bend. I have an appointment with my osteopath tomorrow to check out my back.



Hi Phil nice to hear from you , so sorry to hear what happened to you.....hope the appt goes ok tomorrow, take care of yourself x


----------



## alisonz (Jan 21, 2011)

Hope you're all better soon Phil xx


----------



## Northerner (Jan 21, 2011)

Really sorry to hear that Phil, sounds nasty - wishing you a swift recovery!


----------



## runner (Jan 21, 2011)

OOOH Phil, that sounds really painful.  Hope the osteo can do something for you and you feel better soon. 

Get Well soon!


----------



## PhilT (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks guy's.


----------



## Twitchy (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello. Still popping by occasionally, just struggling abit with headaches on the vdu after the latest round of laser (theatre job) on monday. Not a fun experience & not one I want to repeat - sadly think I will have to tho due to eye casualty's not bothering (correction, REFUSING - it was all of 15 seconds after closing time for them, 4.30!!!) to treat the last time I presented with a bleed. After horrible theatre laser on monday the doc announced she'd probably have to do more as she couldn't see the bit she needed to due to all the blood in the eye (leaving me wondering what the point was of allt he lsering she'd just done - hope it wasn't just lasering for the sake of it!!!). Sory, just feeling a bit sorry for myself at the mo& thoroughly lost faith with the eye care part of my local nhs... oh & if one more sneering git says to me "oh, is your control very bad then?" in that patronising, judgemental tone of voice, I may just explode. Time to get a t shirt with "Yes I have retinopathy & NO my control's NOT bad!" on it I think lol...

Hope everyone's ok, Im off to lie down in a dark room... x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear this Twitchy, I do hope things settle for you soon so you don't have this constantly hanging over you. Take care, and pop in when you can, you know you are always welcome


----------



## AJLang (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Twitchy I'm really sorry to hear about all of the problems you've had with your eyes.  Lasering can be painful when it's straightforward so I think that you've been extremely brave having it done in the theatre.  I completely understand your frustration at the assumption that complications are caused by bad control....I really hope that if you have anymore laser that it is completely successful with minimum discomfort


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 30, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Anybody know how Adrienne is doing? Bev?? do you keep in touch still.



Hiya Steff

Thanks for asking after me.  Yep am in lots of daily contact with Bev, really good friends now.

The CWD lot have decided we are going to evict everyone off the Isle of Wight and we are going to all move in.   We will then have babysitters and friends who 'get it' and so on and so forth.

Sorry not been around.   I'm just inundated with stuff going on, hardly go on fb either to be honest.   

I will try and pop in more, I miss you guys.

Jessica is doing great.  Growing very very very tall. She is 10 yet in age 14's for height.   She doesn't get that from me.

I hope you are well, everyone actually I hope you are all well.

Take care


----------



## Steff (Jan 30, 2011)

Lovely to hear from you hun glad Jess is doing well xx


----------



## scootdevon (Jan 30, 2011)

*'pops head in' im still around lol *


----------



## ypauly (Jan 30, 2011)

scootdevon said:


> *'pops head in' im still around lol *



Good to see you mate.


----------



## Steff (Jan 30, 2011)

scootdevon said:


> *'pops head in' im still around lol *



Nice to see ya pop in x


----------



## scootdevon (Jan 30, 2011)

* Thanx paul n steffie *


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm here to just limited access to comp xx


----------



## Chrissie (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi
I'm still here but don't get much time to come on now as Alice takes up so much of my time. Everything is going well Alice is growing so quickly i can't believe shes nearly 6 months already. My diabetes was all over the place for the first few months after she was born but is settling back to normal finally. It was a huge learning curve how to manage breast feeding & diabetes but i managed to stick with it & i'm still bresat feeding & just starting weaning now. Alice is still the smallest baby in our group so it goes to show not all diabetics have big babies . I'll keep poping in when i have time. And a huge thankyou to you all for your support during my pregnancy xxxx


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Feb 4, 2011)

hey, im still here. i usually come on once a day just to see what the main topics are but dont always find time to join in on the convos 

this website is like my guide to diabetes lol love it 

this site is the bestest 

xx


----------



## Steff (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi girls lovely to see you all posting


Loubie hows the pregnancy going hun? xx


----------



## MeanMom (Feb 7, 2011)

Still here but just looking these days Thanks for support 

Thanks to Northerner I've had a change of name to protect the innocent!


----------



## Munjeeta (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello all. I'm still a live too! Haven't been on here for a while as been very busy and trying to stop being so 'diabetic'... It doesn't work - I am and always will be!!


----------



## Steff (Feb 7, 2011)

MeanMom said:


> Still here but just looking these days Thanks for support
> 
> Thanks to Northerner I've had a change of name to protect the innocent!



LOL i was wondering who you were originally all i could think of was xxxx or something similier

Anyways nice to see you posting again


oops sorryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 7, 2011)

Steffie said:


> LOL i was wondering who you were originally all i could think of was xxxx or something similier
> 
> Anyways nice to see you posting again



Curses Northey! Now I will never know who the mysterious poster is. Go on, go on, go on ..... !

Anyhoo, nice to see you all popping in.

Andy


----------



## traceycat (Feb 8, 2011)

im still here but not been feeling very well since xmas, high blood pressure so not been posting much, still try to pop in now an then though an try to keep up with everyone xxx


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 16, 2011)

Where's Gail, is she OK? She hasn't been in since her respite, has she?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 16, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> Where's Gail, is she OK? She hasn't been in since her respite, has she?



Yes, last in here on Monday.


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 16, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Yes, last in here on Monday.



Oh, good. I was still pogoing and failed to notice. Sorry Gail.


----------



## Steff (Feb 16, 2011)

she is away this week again, this time this respite had been planned for a while though.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 16, 2011)

Steffie said:


> she is away this week again, this time this respite had been planned for a while though.



Thanks for the update Steff


----------



## NiVZ (Mar 3, 2011)

I've been lurking more than posting recently.

Still battling the 'D'.  Good news is my BG is level (not much ups and downs), bad news is it's at 10 and I've not been able to get it down all week 

Also been asked to do a trial of the Accu Chek Expert meter (as others on here have already) so looking forward to seeing what it can do.

NiVZ


----------



## Northerner (Mar 3, 2011)

NiVZ said:


> I've been lurking more than posting recently.
> 
> Still battling the 'D'.  Good news is my BG is level (not much ups and downs), bad news is it's at 10 and I've not been able to get it down all week
> 
> ...



Hi NiVZ, sorry to hear the BGs are on the high side - hope things improve soon, nice to see that you are still looking in  How come nobody has asked me to trial their fancy new meters?


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Hi NiVZ, sorry to hear the BGs are on the high side - hope things improve soon, nice to see that you are still looking in  How come nobody has asked me to trial their fancy new meters?



Same Northey =( lol just not special enough


----------



## NiVZ (Mar 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Hi NiVZ, sorry to hear the BGs are on the high side - hope things improve soon, nice to see that you are still looking in  How come nobody has asked me to trial their fancy new meters?



Thanks Northerner.  I'm happy with them not going up and down, but my correction doses seem to have no effect at the moment   Got martial arts tonight so fingers crossed the exercise will do the trick.

As for the meter, my Diabetes clinic know I'm the resident geek/gadget freak.  I'm still working on my own meter reading software!  Plus I've done a couple of other trials before, piloted the retinopathy camera's and was on the first DAFNE course in our area   Like to try and put something back.

NiVZ


----------



## ladyengineer (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi 

Just checking in cos I've not been about for a few months... lets call it hibernation  

L


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2011)

ladyengineer said:


> Hi
> 
> Just checking in cos I've not been about for a few months... lets call it hibernation
> 
> L



Nice to hear from you! Hope you are well and looking forward to Spring


----------



## ladyengineer (Mar 4, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Nice to hear from you! Hope you are well and looking forward to Spring


I thought spring was on it's way and then the temperature here dropped this week so more confused than ever.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 5, 2011)

ladyengineer said:


> I thought spring was on it's way and then the temperature here dropped this week so more confused than ever.



That's true! It's been absolutely perishing here today! Brrrrr!!!!


----------



## Steff (Mar 6, 2011)

hi NiVz and Lady nice to see you about 

loads of people are MIA wonder where purpleshadez is and gercarter (bernie) so many i cant remember them all


----------



## sweetsatin (Mar 9, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Hi, I always worry when people disappear off the forum's radar. If you are reading, but haven't posted in a while, please just drop us a quick line here to let us know you are OK
> 
> Hoping you are all well, and managing your diabetes well!



Hi Northerner
Still around just a busy bee lately in between the occasional  bad spell.....you know the score ...i hate being diabtic ect ect. lol
Hope everyone is fine and levels are as low as they can be.
Good to see you all again, i will try to post more often 
Take care all.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 9, 2011)

sweetsatin said:


> Hi Northerner
> Still around just a busy bee lately in between the occasional  bad spell.....you know the score ...i hate being diabtic ect ect. lol
> Hope everyone is fine and levels are as low as they can be.
> Good to see you all again, i will try to post more often
> Take care all.



Oh how lovely to hear from you my dear! Do please post and let us know how things are - good or bad, you know we will support you to the best of our abilities!


----------



## runner (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi sweetsatin - great to see you're still around.  I keep dropping in and out myself


----------



## Steff (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Sweet nice to see you pop in hun xx


----------



## Mummyt (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi There 
Still around lurking ... still trying to delay me going on Dialysis. B/S are good , but wish they would listen to me at the Kidney O/Patients! Think they like messinng about 

Hugs Mox


----------



## Northerner (Mar 15, 2011)

Mummyt said:


> Hi There
> Still around lurking ... still trying to delay me going on Dialysis. B/S are good , but wish they would listen to me at the Kidney O/Patients! Think they like messinng about
> 
> Hugs Mox



Hi Mo, nice to hear from you  Anytime you want a good old rant you know where to come! Hope the dialysis is a long way off, and remains so


----------



## AndyS (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Northerner \ all

I'm still around an log on occasionaly.

I have a couple of family bereavements in the last 3 months and not coping very well with it.

As my Doctor said a couple of weeks ago diabetes and bereavement don't really work very well together.  My immune system is so low I am catching every cough\cold bug doing the rounds.

Hopefully speak again soon,

Andy xx


----------



## Northerner (Mar 25, 2011)

AndyS said:


> Hi Northerner \ all
> 
> I'm still around an log on occasionaly.
> 
> ...



Hi Andy, thanks for letting us know how you are. Very sorry to hear that you have suffered more bereavement  Do look after yourself, I hope you are feeling stronger soon. Big hugs my friend {{{{Andy}}}} Take care.


----------



## Steff (Mar 25, 2011)

Andy thanks for letting us know how things are sorry to hear of your losses xxx take good care


----------



## Fudge (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi All
Just to let you all know i'm doing ok just been so busy (as usual). Had a bit of a crappy 2010 as my father in law passed away, but we are getting there slowly. Might have to go into hospital myself this year as i'm trying to get an abdominal hernia sorted, just letting docs poke and prod and decide what they are going to do???

Best wishes to you all and i will try and check on the forum more... 

Fudge

btw the picture is my cat called Badger, as soft as they get lol


----------



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2011)

Fudge said:


> Hi All
> Just to let you all know i'm doing ok just been so busy (as usual). Had a bit of a crappy 2010 as my father in law passed away, but we are getting there slowly. Might have to go into hospital myself this year as i'm trying to get an abdominal hernia sorted, just letting docs poke and prod and decide what they are going to do???
> 
> Best wishes to you all and i will try and check on the forum more...
> ...



Great to hear from you Fudge  I hope that 2011 is a better year for you, hope your procedure can be quickly sorted out. Update us when you can!


----------



## AndyS (Mar 28, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Hi Andy, thanks for letting us know how you are. Very sorry to hear that you have suffered more bereavement  Do look after yourself, I hope you are feeling stronger soon. Big hugs my friend {{{{Andy}}}} Take care.



Hi Alan and Steffie

Thank you so much for the messages.  As my Doctor said diabetes and bereavement don't go very well together (

Hopefully I will be back soon.

Take care xxx <--- they are for Steffie, honest Alan )


----------



## Steff (Mar 28, 2011)

Hope so Andy get yourself sorted we will be here if you need us x 

Of course i know those xx's are for me ,Alan would only get embarrest if he accepted them in public


----------



## wendywab (Mar 29, 2011)

*reply*

hank you i am still alive just life to busy to do everything, got a dafne course update next week so was going to update


----------



## annie (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Northerner

I am still around.   I do log in occasionally, and find it really helpful.  Not brave enough to ask any questions, but find most of my queries come up anyway!

Had my last HbA1c test last October (my first anniversary) and everything was good.   Low blood pressure, reached my target on weight loss and HbA1c of 5.9.    Have now been without medication for a year, and although I have my ups and downs, the ups are getting more frequent!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 29, 2011)

annie said:


> Hi Northerner
> 
> I am still around.   I do log in occasionally, and find it really helpful.  Not brave enough to ask any questions, but find most of my queries come up anyway!
> 
> Had my last HbA1c test last October (my first anniversary) and everything was good.   Low blood pressure, reached my target on weight loss and HbA1c of 5.9.    Have now been without medication for a year, and although I have my ups and downs, the ups are getting more frequent!



That's brilliant annie, so pleased to hear you are doing so well!  And glad to hear you find the forum useful still - remember you don't have to have a question to ask, you can just join in on the off topic stuff or let people know about your successes!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 29, 2011)

wendywab said:


> hank you i am still alive just life to busy to do everything, got a dafne course update next week so was going to update



Hi Wendy! Hope the DAFNE update goes well - let us know!


----------



## Jimbo (Mar 30, 2011)

*long time no post*

Hello everyone,
I trust you are all well, first of all I would like to apologise for not keeping my promise to post more often, buuttt.... I have been very busy painting, decorating and generally remodelling the master bedroom (on pain of death, as threatened by my lovely wife  ). 
It now looks stunning, so much so, that I wish I had thought to take before and after pictures. I really am quite proud of how well it has turned out.
Now on to the better news (from my point of view anyway), just got my annual review results in and all the extra work has paid off. Mainly because while doing that I have not been snacking, anyway.....
HbA1c 6.9% (back into the sixes! hooray!) ok, still high sixes, but sixes none the less YEEHA!
Blood Pressure:- 132/72, also down!
Cholestrol:- 4.1mmol/l, up 0.1 but I can live with 0.1.
Microalbuminuria (Urine Test).... NORMAL!
Eye Test:- No deterioration.
DSN gave me a big pat on the back (figuratively of course) 
I am felling rather pleased with myself right now, but most of all, it gave me the confidence to post and for want of better words, face you guys again.  I have felt very embarrassed about my lack of control to the point of being unable to speak to you guys out of shame. 
Now I feel part of the group again, sad I know, but I can be quite driven when things don't go my way.
I am really looking forward to the Glasgow meet, got the date marked up in my diary so hopefully will see a lot of you there.
Speak to you guys later, cheers, Jimbo.


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 30, 2011)

Excellent. The numbers sound great! 

You might even keep me motivated to get my pad finished too! It's been waiting for a lick of paint on the skirting boards downstairs for, oh, well getting on for three years now! 

Andy


----------



## Steff (Mar 30, 2011)

Jimbo hi nice to see you poppin on, great numbers there, dont be a stranger


----------



## Northerner (Mar 30, 2011)

Excellent Jimbo - great to hear of all your good news!  Well done!


----------



## kojack (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello again. Been off the site for a long time
Several ops and it's taken over a year to get BG and INR stabilised.

Moved South from NE Scotland to North Newcastle in August. Any folks in th North Tyneside area?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 31, 2011)

kojack said:


> Hello again. Been off the site for a long time
> Several ops and it's taken over a year to get BG and INR stabilised.
> 
> Moved South from NE Scotland to North Newcastle in August. Any folks in th North Tyneside area?



Hi John , great to hear from you again  Sounds like you have had a difficult time over the past year, I hope all is sorted now and that you are enjoying life in Newcastle. We've got a few members who live in that area


----------



## shirl (Mar 31, 2011)

*Still here*

Just a quick note to say 'hello' and let you know am still here, just not too happy with myself at the moment - nothing new there then, lol, BS and the D side of life going ok so not gonna complain bout that!

Am away for a few days with my sister soon so hopefully that will put a bit of a spring back into me!! 

Take good care all, 

bye for now,

Shirl x


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2011)

shirl said:


> Just a quick note to say 'hello' and let you know am still here, just not too happy with myself at the moment - nothing new there then, lol, BS and the D side of life going ok so not gonna complain bout that!
> 
> Am away for a few days with my sister soon so hopefully that will put a bit of a spring back into me!!
> 
> ...



Hi Shirl, nice to hear from you - hope you have a lovely time with your sister


----------



## Jennywren (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi , im still around posted again for first time in a couple of weeks this morning , found loosing my father in law very hard he had become like a second dad to me after loosing my dad 14 years ago , so that and my poor husband being very ill with his crohns disease has not been good for my diabetes , unfortunately crohns and diabetes are both affected by stress so we all having a rough time at mo ,add to that have had to totally restart basal testing and new doses for pump and that explains why not been around much ,hope everyone else ok ~Jenny


----------



## Northerner (Apr 2, 2011)

Jennywren said:


> Hi , im still around posted again for first time in a couple of weeks this morning , found loosing my father in law very hard he had become like a second dad to me after loosing my dad 14 years ago , so that and my poor husband being very ill with his crohns disease has not been good for my diabetes , unfortunately crohns and diabetes are both affected by stress so we all having a rough time at mo ,add to that have had to totally restart basal testing and new doses for pump and that explains why not been around much ,hope everyone else ok ~Jenny



Oh Jenny, I'm so sorry to hear of all the sadness and stress you have been suffering.  I hope that your husband is feeling much better soon and that you are able to get your strength back. Take care, and thanks for letting us know how you are.


----------



## Jaunty (Apr 7, 2011)

*Rollcall/MIA*

Hi Northerner,

I can't believe it - over two years since my last post - doesn't time fly when we're having fun!

Apart from a period of mental melt down at the tail end of last year, which thankfully appears to have been resolved, I am keeping well - awaiting my annual HbA1c and general bloods/health check-up.  I have now retired so should have more time to interact with you and the other members of this forum.

Kind regards


----------



## Northerner (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Jaunty! Great to hear from you again  Sorry to hear about the problems you have had, but good to hear that things have been sorted out well. I hope that the check up goes well and that we hear a bit more from you from now on!


----------



## scootdevon (Apr 10, 2011)

*Afternoon im still breathing just!!!!!! lol had appt with neurosurgeon and that my cyst has been growing in my spine since 1984 and i need surgery option 1: lower back shunt (spinal tap) with tube going from my back to my abdomen underneath my skin to relieve pressure and pain permanently,  

option 2: cut open my neck and shave away some bone to make more room fer syrinx to relieve pressure n pain, 50/50 chance of it working or it could make me worse, meaning i end up paralysed and back in a wheelchair  

Im going for option 1 

im still working stupid long hours in my taxi to earn pennies, and i'll try to post ere more often tc y'all *


----------



## Northerner (Apr 10, 2011)

Great to hear from you Duane, I hope that Option 1 goes well for you - it would be great to meet up again when you are able  Sounds pretty scary, I hope all goes well


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 12, 2011)

*Another MIA reports in*

Can't believe how long it is since I have been on here - no excuses except been living life to the full!  Diabetes continues to be reasonably well controlled with glucophage, diet and exercise but recently started having problems with leg cramps and restless legs so beginning to think I might be suffering from the challenges of taking statins so off to see the GP next week when he is back from his hols.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2011)

Vanessa said:


> Can't believe how long it is since I have been on here - no excuses except been living life to the full!  Diabetes continues to be reasonably well controlled with glucophage, diet and exercise but recently started having problems with leg cramps and restless legs so beginning to think I might be suffering from the challenges of taking statins so off to see the GP next week when he is back from his hols.



Vanessa! How lovely to hear from you  Good to hear that things are going well for you- hope the leg issues can be resolved soon. Pop in when you can!


----------



## Steff (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi Vanessa lovely to see you pop in to see us x nice to hear from you


----------



## will2016 (Apr 17, 2011)

im still here, read most days, seem to be staying healthy, have put on a stone, but had lost 4 and was fed up with everyone asking me if i was ill, so happy at 14 stone and 6ft tall, this forum is so good and a great source of info and support


----------



## Steff (Apr 18, 2011)

will2016 said:


> im still here, read most days, seem to be staying healthy, have put on a stone, but had lost 4 and was fed up with everyone asking me if i was ill, so happy at 14 stone and 6ft tall, this forum is so good and a great source of info and support



Hi Will nice to see you popping in and posting. x


----------



## alisonz (Apr 25, 2011)

Has anyone heard from Steffie lately? I've text a few times but got no answer. If you read this Steff hunny let me know you're ok please xxxx


----------



## Silkman_Bob (Apr 27, 2011)

Im back on here after disappearing off the face of the earth


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2011)

Silkman_Bob said:


> Im back on here after disappearing off the face of the earth



Hey Bob, nice to hear from you!  Where have you been? Hope things are going well for you, we're here to help if we can


----------



## Steff (May 1, 2011)

alisonz said:


> Has anyone heard from Steffie lately? I've text a few times but got no answer. If you read this Steff hunny let me know you're ok please xxxx



Sorry Alison only just spotted this, all is good hun just not about on here as much at the minute x


----------



## evedan (May 4, 2011)

Hi i come on every day but never have very much to say....although i am not on any medication up to now (diet only) i am learning a lot by reading others posts because one day i might need some help!!!!


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2011)

evedan said:


> Hi i come on every day but never have very much to say....although i am not on any medication up to now (diet only) i am learning a lot by reading others posts because one day i might need some help!!!!



Hi Eve! Nothing wrong with just reading, you can learn a lot from all the different stories people have to tell


----------



## shirl (May 9, 2011)

*Hello*

Just a quick 'hello' and appologise for not being on here lately, but then not sure I deserve to be welcome anymore   Have been really very low for some time now and am at present seeing my GP on a regular basis, which is good! My head is not in a good place but hpflly things will improve soon, but then again felt like this for most of my life so not expecting miracles anytime soon. Sorry if I sound so negative but that is just how I feel 

I do hope all of you are ok, and I want to say a big congratulations to all those Ladies that have had their lovely babies it is such wonderful news 

Take care all,

Shirl


----------



## Steff (May 9, 2011)

Shirl my dear freind so pleased to hear from you and see you posting, so sorry things are not great at the minute if you wanna chat you have my number anytime babes xxxxxx


A true friend will help you no matter there problem
A true friend is like a sister, she knows your better, than you know yourself
A true friend is someone who knows when you're sad, and can cheer you up when you need it most
A true friend is someone that can make you laugh no matter what they say or do
A true friend is someone who believes in you
A true friend will stick by your side
A true friend is someone you can call just if you need a shoulder to lean on
But most of all a true friend will never leave you

XX take care


----------



## Northerner (May 9, 2011)

Oi Shirl! No apologies needed - you are ALWAYS welcome here, in good times and bad. I hope the good times come for you soon my dear - if there's anything we can do to help, just let us know!


----------



## margie (May 9, 2011)

Hi Shirl you have clearly been having a hard time - I am glad to hear you and your GP are working on "your head" as you put it, and I hope that things improve for you. 

This may sound daft but have you thought of journalling. Sometimes it can be helpful as you feel you are not improving but when you look at what you wrote a month earlier you can see that you have moved forward. 

Take care and pop in when you can. We haven't got any of those garden gnomes with a Go away sign.


----------



## hazey276 (May 10, 2011)

*Hello i'm still around*

Hi all, just to let you all know i'm still around.  My wifes cancer treatment went really well and everything is looking very positive.  I, on the other hand, am struggling at present, although she doesn't know about it.  I've gone from having permanantly high BG levels to having lots of unexplained hypo's (lowest 1.9, very scary i'll tell you!!.)  I just can't seem to keep control at present one way or the other but as long as she's ok i'm not that bothered about myself.  We've just had a lovely holiday abroad and i've booked another for about 3 weeks away (cost me an arm and a leg but not bothered as long as she enjoys herself, she deserves it so much).  Anyway i've not come looking for any sympathy just letting you all know that I haven't fell off the radar!!!

Best wishes to you all and take care!!!!!!

Hazey


----------



## margie (May 10, 2011)

Hi Hazey - good to hear that your wife's treatment has gone well. You can start to look forward rather than taking one day at a time.

I wonder if the worry over your wife's treatment may have increased your Blood Sugars and now that you can see an end in sight - the stress levels have dropped and your insulin requirements have also dropped (as many stress hormones have an anti insulin effect).

Take good care of yourself and your wife.


----------



## Northerner (May 10, 2011)

Hi Hazey, so pleased to hear that your wife's treatment has gone so well, and it's great to hear from you again  

Have you discussed your hypo problems with your DSN? Margie may be onto something with the stress - it always increases my levels, and if you're under long term stress and get used to treating that then it's not surprising if things do an about-turn when things improve for you. I hope you can get things back to steadier levels soon, and make sure you are well-prepared to deal with those hypos in the meantime. I hope you have a terrific holiday, and remember we are here to help if you need us. You need to stay strong and healthy for your wife, if not for yourself, so make sure yo look after yourself!


----------



## harryharry2012 (May 10, 2011)

hi still around not been on here for a long time, bad habbits, bad time at work and not been too well. Have posted on general messages for anyone with advice, but i know i should have been back on here before now! Hope all are well and going to try and get better at this!!!


----------



## Northerner (May 10, 2011)

harryharry2012 said:


> hi still around not been on here for a long time, bad habbits, bad time at work and not been too well. Have posted on general messages for anyone with advice, but i know i should have been back on here before now! Hope all are well and going to try and get better at this!!!



Hi Harry, nice to hear from you  Sorry to hear you haven't been well - you are always welcome here, so if there's anything we can help you with, let us know


----------



## Steff (May 11, 2011)

Hi Hazey and Harry lovely to hear from you both x


----------



## Freddie99 (May 11, 2011)

I'm still around. More of a reader these days than anything else. Unless there's a good drinking session involved that is...


----------

